# Took the ole extension tubes out again



## crimbfighter (Jun 3, 2015)

Took them to a state park today and had a few keepers. Still attached to my 70-200, which I can almost get 1:1 when at 70mm with all my tubes attached.

1. Requisite Damsel Fly




2. Don't fly away!




3. Sharing a meal




4. The hitchhiker




5. Camouflaged




6. Sipping nectar




And lastly..

7. Bug Porn!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 3, 2015)

Not bad. Interesting assortment of subjects. The lighting on these is nice. Looks like well-done flash.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 3, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Not bad. Interesting assortment of subjects. The lighting on these is nice. Looks like well-done flash.


Thanks Darrel! It's definitely a representation of the variety of subjects during the two mile hike. 

I've also been practicing with flash, so I'm glad you noticed! I have become a firm believer that proper lighting is one of the most important things to influence a good photo. I still have a ways to go, but it's a work in progress!


----------



## georgeaura (Jun 4, 2015)

I need to learn how to use mine better

georgeaura


----------

